# build sheet info



## truetriplex (Jul 24, 2017)

Is there a link to a build sheet decoder or identifier for the 1970 BUILD sheet for the GTO? I can find VIN and Data plate decoders, but cannot seem to locate one for the build sheet. I have my build sheet but would like to decode it to see what was scheduled to be on the car. And i would like to know the production date for the car at the same time. can you help me?


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

You can see most of it on the sample page.

https://www.opgi.com/gto/DT00366/


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

There are no GTO buildsheet decoder sites, That would be a massive undertaking & unfortunately, with the errors that are on many current GTO decoding sites, the number of errors on a build sheet site would be most likely many times more. 

The above link to OPGI notes a generic order sheet, not a plant specidic deck writer printed build sheet. 1970 Arlington builds used the large (8 1/2 x 11) style 1970 build sheet. On this style buildsheet, the scheduled build date is the top left fand corner. If the printed codes are legible and not faded, feel free & post a copy, or drop me a PM & I should be able to decode whatever boxes you have questions to. In regards to the car possibly being built with the WT7 option, when was the body built? The body build will be noted on the trim tag.


----------



## truetriplex (Jul 24, 2017)

Pinion Head - sent you PM.


----------

